# Triple Tail Coordinates



## bellview268219 (May 29, 2011)

*I am looking for some coordinates for some tripletail to take my son out on the boat it is his dream to catch one any thing would help please send me a pm with any available information *

*Thanks*​


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

i'm looking for some too. please include me on any traffic containing documented triple tail coordinates holding fish currently.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I would be totally AMAZED if anyone would give up that kind of info! Don't hold your breath. Your best bet is to hire a guide.I know there is one working Mobile Bay, and at least one somewhere over east of Panama City? Try the search function....I know they have been mentioned on previous threads. TT's seem to like those areas MUCH better than P'cola for some reason??????


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

they are a pelagic:

pelagic fish make the open ocean their home. They swim continuously in open water, usually well offshore, they tend to be nomadic and do not remain in one area...

hire a guide...mostly in april-june...
​


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Look for flotsam. Anything can hold one. Keep a keen eye cause they are masters of disguise.


----------



## bellview268219 (May 29, 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## killrjenkins (Nov 5, 2008)

I know they've been gettin em good over in Port St. Joe and Indian Pass. Don't know about down your way. Make a weekend and go catch some tripletail and scallops.


----------



## skipperbrown (Jul 26, 2011)

I've only seen one and it was lying on its side under a submerged cooler someone had lost about 5 miles offshore.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

30°11'0.36"N
89°31'28.13"W

This is the only place I've ever caught one. I'm being serious.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They aren't that type of fish. More like tarpon. They move in and then move out. You'll find them offshore holding on debris or inshore holding next to objects. Look at channel markers, crab pots, etc. Any structurre out in the bay. If you are offshore and find some schoolie dolphin, then get close to the debris and scan it. They can hide pretty good.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

killrjenkins said:


> I know they've been gettin em good over in Port St. Joe and Indian Pass. Don't know about down your way. Make a weekend and go catch some tripletail and scallops.


 ^^ This


----------

